# Free Copies???



## xbocax (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello All, I'm having a community event this weekend(you can look it up on stp under collaborative picnic) and have a bunch of zines to distribute but some i only have one copy of and would like to get more. I've heard of people having the code for ***** and its something to the extent of ******* or ******. Anyway can anyone help me out with a way to get free copies anywhere? I'm in the LA area. I saw a thread like this but the link or w/e was banned due to legality issues so feel free just to PM me. 

Thanks and I hope someone can help out :]


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 30, 2010)

if anyone responds to this, please do it in a PM and not on the board. the scam in question is important to a lot of people and shouldn't be publicized.

some help though, and this is common knowledge (pretty much)... staples, office depot, and a lot of places like that usually have a "honesty policy", so if you make 1000 copies, put 900 in your backpack and take the rest up to the counter, they will only charge you for 100 copies. hope that helps.


----------

